# Golden throne



## etack (Sep 15, 2016)

Saw this makes for some crappy gold. 

https://apnews.com/5f6b4ba3dc4c4b0fbb72365db843f4b4


Eric


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 15, 2016)

etack said:


> Saw this makes for some crappy gold.
> 
> https://apnews.com/5f6b4ba3dc4c4b0fbb72365db843f4b4
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Tndavid (Sep 16, 2016)

Bahahaha :roll:


----------



## anachronism (Sep 16, 2016)

That's the kind of bling you'd see in the Kartrashian clan's homes.


----------



## scrappappy (Sep 16, 2016)

anachronism said:


> That's the kind of bling you'd see in the Kartrashian clan's homes.


Or a Fed Chairman. What else would they use a barbarous relic for, other than to smear it :shock: :roll:


----------



## kurtak (Sep 16, 2016)

:shock: Well now you certainly won't torch melt that --- & its not going to fit in my big furnace ether (to melt & pour to shot) & it won't fit in any of my reaction vessels ether (probably not even a 55 gallon drum) :lol: 

But one thing for sure --- no one is just going to just pick it up & walk out with it :mrgreen: 

Edit to add; - wonder how much liability insurance the plumber that installed it had to have before he was hired to do the installation :lol: 

Kurt


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Sep 16, 2016)

kurtak said:


> :shock: Well now you certainly won't torch melt that --- & its not going to fit in my big furnace ether (to melt & pour to shot) & it won't fit in any of my reaction vessels ether (probably not even a 55 gallon drum) :lol:
> 
> But one thing for sure --- no one is just going to just pick it up & walk out with it :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



It should fit in a 55 gal drum. 8) 

My insurance would have covered it when I had my company running. I carried $4M in liability coverage. :mrgreen:


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 21, 2016)

I figured this story should go in a thread with "crappy gold" mentioned in it;

http://www.kitco.com/news/2016-09-21/Mint-Security-Hits-Rock-Bottom.html


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy (expensive) crap!

What gets me:
-"an anal cavity"...you mean he has more than one?!?

-"The Crown was unable to prove, irrefutably, that the gold came from inside the mint and the RCM has not reported any missing gold content internally"

So, $180,000 goes missing, and its not reported, so, who is biting that bullet?
The customer most likely?...


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 21, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> What gets me:
> -"an anal cavity"...you mean he has more than one?!?


Doesn't everybody? You mean you don't??? :shock:  

I think what got me was "Each puck weighs about 210 grams". I love gold, but there's not enough Vaseline in the world to be shoving a 7 ounce chunk of it anywhere.  

Dave


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol...
Well, he probably ended up with a couple more anal cavities after ramming those big bits of metal where the sun don't shine...


----------



## etack (Sep 22, 2016)

That's Quite the PAy load :lol: :G 8) :lol: :G :lol: :G :lol: :G 


Eric


----------



## etack (Sep 22, 2016)

kurtak said:


> :shock: Well now you certainly won't torch melt that --- & its not going to fit in my big furnace ether (to melt & pour to shot) & it won't fit in any of my reaction vessels ether (probably not even a 55 gallon drum) :lol:
> 
> But one thing for sure --- no one is just going to just pick it up & walk out with it :mrgreen:
> 
> ...



My oldest was making joke about going there with a torch and saying that he's "going to be a while."

I think a knife shaving it will make you a few thousand.


Eric


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 22, 2016)

etack said:


> My oldest was making joke about going there with a torch and saying that he's "going to be a while."
> 
> I think a knife shaving it will make you a few thousand.
> 
> ...



Well, if that same "buttpirate" (...hes taking the loot, and well.. and thats where it goes...) can fit ounces of gold up his posterior... Who knows, maybe a mapp torch up there would keep him loose for game time.. :shock: 
..i dont think that guy would even think twice of using a knife...
Too simple, he says. :lol:


----------



## anachronism (Sep 22, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Topher_osAUrus said:
> 
> 
> > What gets me:
> ...



Haha 210g of gold wouldn't even touch the sides Dave. Its tiny!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Sep 22, 2016)

Bahahahhah

Wheres the cleantalk when you need it?!?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UncleBenBen (Sep 22, 2016)

Y'all have to keep it in perspective though. Folks smuggle kilos of less dense material for less profit all the time. 

I'd learn some muscle control for some ounces of gold any day over that!! :mrgreen: 

I think the real thing y'all are missing about the situation is.....who do you trust enough to help get it back out!! :shock:


----------



## upcyclist (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> I think the real thing y'all are missing about the situation is.....who do you trust enough to help get it back out!! :shock:


Better yet, who trusts _you_ enough to help? "I swear there's gold there, just wait!"


----------



## anachronism (Sep 23, 2016)

UncleBenBen said:


> I think the real thing y'all are missing about the situation is.....who do you trust enough to help get it back out!! :shock:



That's no problem if you eat plenty of roughage.


----------



## Lou (Sep 23, 2016)

At least it's biocompatible...and gravity will help it out!


In all honesty, they go through so much gold there at RCM, I'd be shocked if 180K worth of it would be less than the margin of error on their yearly mass balance!


----------



## justinhcase (Sep 23, 2016)

set up a sluice down stream and send a load of people in with very abrasive excrement.
not quite sure how abrasive you would have to engineer you stool or what kind of laxative you would need before it became a paying proposition.
But we have some very hot curry's around here that might do the trick :lol:


----------



## nickvc (Sep 24, 2016)

The RCM story is chicken feed compared to the loss they had some years back and that was never solved, someone had a very good payday.
This was noticed back in 2008, apparently the missing gold was valued at $20 million back then :shock: 

Edited for clarity.


----------

